# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة >  الهالات السوداء .الاسباب . العلاج . طرق الوقاية

## دعاء ثابت

من اكثر المشكلات الشائعة كثيرا الهالات السوداء وهى مشكلة تؤرق عدد كبير من النساء والرجال وحتى الاطفال وحتى نعرف طرق العلاج والوقاية يجب علينا ان نعرف ماهى اسباب الهالات السؤداء ...... هى حالات تصبغ تصيب الجلد والسبب فى ذلك مادة الميلانين التى تفرزها خلية تعمل على تلوين المنطقة المحيطة بالعين بحيث تكون داكنة اكثر من البشرة العاديةوهى لاتوجد لها علاج يزيلها نهائيا حتى الان ولكن يمكن تخفيفها بصورة رهيبة حتى تصبح اغمق بدرجة واحدة من باقى الوجة وهى درجة غير ملحوظة حتى انك تظن انها لون الوجة العادى واسبابها اما تكون وراثية او مكتسبة اما عن استخدام الليزر حتى الان غير مجدى لان اللون الداكن حول العين ليس جسما بارزا او خطا جلدى بل هو لون الدم الغير مؤكسد تحت الجلد الرقيق الذى يفتقر الى طبقة دهنية تغطية وننصح السيدات اللواتى يعانين الهالات بالاستعانة بالعلاجات الطبيعية المقاومة للتعب الذى يسبب ظهور الهالات السوداء هذا اذا كانت مكتسبة اما اذا كانت وراثية فطرق العلاج الطبيعية ايضا سوف تاتى بنتيجة جيدة ولكن يجب ان يعرف من يعانى من الهالات السوداء انهامشكلة تاخد وقت لعلاجها فيجب الصبر مع العلاج الطبيعى حتى ياتى بنتيجة جيدة ولا نستعجل النتائج...[COLOR="Red"]اما عن طرق الوقاية من الهالات السوداء[/]النوم الكافى العميق والمبكر والابتعاد عن السهر قدر الامكان الذى يسبب الشيخوخة المبكرة  :Baby:  عدم التدخين لان النكوتين يؤدى الى قبض الاوعية الدموية مما يؤدى الى تلونات جلدية داكنة وكذلك تؤدى المركبات الكربونية الى تقليل كمية الاوكسجين فى الدم فيصبح لون الجلدمضطربا  ::sorry::  عدم التعرض الى اشعة الشمس ويوضع كريم واقى من الشمس  ::sorry::  تجنب الانفعال وعمل تمارين استرخاء  ::sorry::  تجنب الاحتقان الانفى او الحساسية الانفية ::sorry::  غسل الماكياج قبل النوم جيدا..............................................  ..................................................  ......................طرق العلاج عمل كمادات شاى فاتر لمدة 10 دقايق لان خصائصة القابضة تساهم فى تنشيط الاوعية الدموية  ::sorry::  عمل كمادات للعين بشرائح البطاطس فبها مبيض قوى للبشرة لمدة نص ساعة وبعد غسيلها ترطيب مكان الكمادات حتى لا تؤدى الى الجفاف بزيت اللوز الحلو ::sorry::  عمل كمادات للعين بالماء الفاتر ثم الماء البارد لمدة 10دقايق يوميا فذلك يحفز المنطقة لتنشيط صعود الاوكسجين ::sorry::  عمل كمادات للعين نصف ساعة عن طريق الحليب البارد  ::sorry::  عمل كمادات للعين بالخيار البارد ووضع شرائح الخيار لمدة نص ساعة  ::sorry::  عمل كمادات للعين بماء الورد لمدة نص ساعة ::sorry::  عمل كمادات للعين بمغلى البابونج لمدة نص ساعة ::sorry::  وضع شرائح ليمون على العين لمدة 10 دقايق  ::sorry::  تمرير قطعة من الثلج تحت العين الى ان تذوب ........................... الثلج لية فوايد فظيعة هنزلها فى موضوع لوحدة كامل 0000 المهم لا تنسى ترطيب المنطقة بزيت اللوز الحلو بعد اى طريقة علشان متنشفش وتجف وزيت اللوز بيخفف الهالات بصورة رهيبة ومعلش الهالات بتاخد وقت علشان تروح يعنى لازم الصبر الصبر وعدم الكسل 0000000000واى سؤال انا معاكم

----------


## aynad

الله عليكي يا دودو يا قمر انتي
وصفات جميلة اوي
انا بدخل قاعة المرأة مخصوص علشان اشوف جديدك 
تسلم الايادي

----------


## free_bird

[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]تسلم ايدك على المعلومات المفصلة[/grade]

----------


## دعاء ثابت

ايناد يا سكر يعنى اقولك اية على كلامك الجميل تسلمى يارب ويارب كل حاجة تفيدك واى سؤال تحت امرك يا قمر

----------


## دعاء ثابت

فرى بيرد شكرا ليكى ولكلامك الجميل ويارب اكون عند حسن ظنكم واى سؤال انا حاضرة

----------


## ليلة عشق

*حبيبتي دعاء 

الله اكبر عليكي بجد يادودو 
فعلا أنتي كنز حبيبتي 
وصافاتك كلها تحفة 

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## رانيا عمر

دودو تمام الله يكرمك لاني فعلا كنت هطلب منك وصفات للهالات 
شكرا يا قمر .. في انتظار المزيد

----------


## دعاء ثابت

ليلة عشق الله يكرمك يارب ويخليكى على كلامك السكر ويارب اللى جاى كلة كمان يعجبك

----------


## دعاء ثابت

حبيبتى رانيا يارب الوصفات تعجبك وتستفادى رانيا اهم حاجة انك متزهقيش علشان الهالات بتاخد وقت زى مااتكونت فى وقت كبير يبقى علاجها عايز صبر معلش تعالى على نفسك شوية الاول بتملى وبعدين هتتعودى

----------


## milly

شكرا يا دعاء على الوصفات الرائعة
انا حجيب زيت اللوز واجرب
يعني كل وصفة احلى من التانيه ..

تحياتي لك يا احلا دعاء على موضوعاتك القيمة جداا جدااا

----------


## tweetygirl

اه دي المشكلة عندي وحجربها

----------


## Cute Jessy

الف شكر ليكي 
انا جربت فعلا البطاطس نتيجتها جميلة 
والشاي والبابونج بس انا ضفتهم مع بعض

----------


## دوفينا

شكرا على الموضوعات الجميلة وربنا يخليكى لينا, كان عندى استفسار لو سمحتى الكمادت دى اعملها كل يوم ولا كل اد اية

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> شكرا يا دعاء على الوصفات الرائعة
> انا حجيب زيت اللوز واجرب
> يعني كل وصفة احلى من التانيه ..
> 
> تحياتي لك يا احلا دعاء على موضوعاتك القيمة جداا جدااا


شكرا ليكى يا ميللى يا قمر وهستنى تجربى وتردى عليا
اختك دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> اه دي المشكلة عندي وحجربها


هستنى نتيجة التجربة يا قمر وردى عليا
شكرا لمرورك ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> الف شكر ليكي 
> انا جربت فعلا البطاطس نتيجتها جميلة 
> والشاي والبابونج بس انا ضفتهم مع بعض


العفو حبيبة قلبى ومنورة وشكرا لمرورك الجميل والحمد لله على النتيجة الكويسة
اختك دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> شكرا على الموضوعات الجميلة وربنا يخليكى لينا, كان عندى استفسار لو سمحتى الكمادت دى اعملها كل يوم ولا كل اد اية


يا حبيبة قلبى شكرا لذوقك ومرورك وربنا يخليكوا انتوا لية وكل سنة وانتى طيبة بصى حبيبتى لازم تتعمل كل يوم عشان افضل نتيجة لازم كل يوم

----------


## shosho2

اشكرك يا دودو علي وصفاتك التحفة بجد

----------


## زهرة القرنفل

مشكووووووووووووووورره جداااااااااااااا على الموضوع الهام

لكن عندى طلب بسيط







ممكن تفضيلى جنبى عشان اعمل النصايح ديه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟





هههههههههههههههههههههه>>>>>>> طبعا بهزر


لانى عمرى ما كملت علاج

مشكوره مره ثانيه
وهجرب واقولك النتيجه

تقبلى مرورى

----------


## اوركيدا



----------


## غادة جاد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشكرك جدا جدا جدا والله وربنا يبارك فيك
انا اكبر مشكلة عندي هي الهالات السوداء 
وملحوظة لدرجة ان اي حد يقابلني ولو لاول مرة لازم يعلق على الموضوع ده
بس انا مش عارفة اجرب كل اللي انت قولتي عليه مع بعضه ولا اجرب حاجة حاجة
وبعدين استنى قد ايه عشان اشوف نتيجة اصل انا مش صبورة خالص

والله يبارك فيك ويعزك

----------


## ديدي

موضوع مفيد اوى يا دودو
عندى سؤال زيت اللوز الحلو دا اجيبه منين؟
وازاى اعرفه؟
تسلم ايدك ياقمر

----------

